# 1996 Bass track 18 jet boat with 95xr motor



## Spartanbassin (Apr 11, 2020)

Last fall my my dad and I got a new to us bass track jet boat. We knew of a couple issues which we fixed already but on we are having trouble with is we believe the wear ring needs replacing. It’s has a mercury 95xr motor and with me and him in it and some fishing gear can’t even hit 20 mph or get on plane. Previous owner said it could do 30 no problem. We know with the jet it does loose some power but this seems like to much. We are trying to find a new wear ring for it thinking we are getting to much blow by. The trouble I am having is finding the one I need or the part number. Found a few sights and can find the impeller for the 95xr that also fits multiple others like a 90 and 120’s but when looking at the wearing it doesn’t list the 95xr. We are new to jet boats so any help on finding the right spots to go to or any tips on getting more power out of it would be much appreciated. 

Also we had though about looking into getting a spoon plate, I think this is the right terminology, added to it to help feed water in. Does this help and how much does this help. Also is there any easy bolt on styles or we going to need to bring it in somewhere and have something welded on for best results? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm seeing the wear ring kit as part # 820243T2. I see one on Ebay for $499 shipped.


----------



## overboard (Apr 13, 2020)

Check the impeller clearance, it can be shimmed up or down by moving the washers on the top and bottom of the shaft, I would check that first. 
If a liner is needed I would first contact outboard jets in California, they make all of them. I have bought parts from them and they are very helpful and customer friendly.
Have you looked at the liner, if it's not all gouged up that may not be the problem.
What size hull, I have a 1648 Tracker GRIZZLY with a 40/30 on it that will hit 28 MPH, even the 30 MPH you mentioned seems slow for that motor!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 13, 2020)

overboard said:


> Check the impeller clearance, it can be shimmed up or down by moving the washers on the top and bottom of the shaft, I would check that first.
> If a liner is needed I would first contact outboard jets in California, they make all of them. I have bought parts from them and they are very helpful and customer friendly.
> Have you looked at the liner, if it's not all gouged up that may not be the problem.
> What size hull, I have a 1648 Tracker GRIZZLY with a 40/30 on it that will hit 28 MPH, even the 30 MPH you mentioned seems slow for that motor!



The 95xr is a sport jet inboard I think, and it looks like the wear ring is basically a section of the housing, not a liner like the jet outboard setup.

OP, have you checked the intake to make sure there isn't something lodged up in there causing it to aerate? Can you shine a light in and check for impeller damage as well?


----------



## overboard (Apr 13, 2020)

OOPS sorry, was thinking outboard.


----------



## Spartanbassin (Jun 2, 2020)

I have checked the intake and that looks good, nice and clean. I thought of the clearance but didn’t think about adjusting it with the washers, will check and try that. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 2, 2020)

Spartanbassin said:


> I have checked the intake and that looks good, nice and clean. I thought of the clearance but didn’t think about adjusting it with the washers, will check and try that. Thanks for all the input guys.



No, that washer/shim adjustment is for outboard jet motors, not inboards. Have you checked the reverse bucket to make sure it's lifting up all the way in forward? Also double check the nozzle outlet area to make sure there isn't any debris wedged up in there. Is there an excessive amount of air bubbles coming out of the jet? If something gets lodged up in there, it will aerate the water flow and you will lose thrust and see lots of air. A damaged impeller can also disrupt the jet flow and cause aeration. See if you can get some pictures from the intake side and the outlet side with the reverse bucket out of the way.


----------



## Spartanbassin (Jun 25, 2020)

Here are 2 photos of the jet that you was wondering about


----------

